# Water and Shadow (I/C)



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

The character creation and posting thread can be found . 

=================
*Water & Shadow*
=================​
The brutal rogue wave subsides, taking part of the sail with it. The foremast cracks and creaks with as the wood just below the lower sail begins to snap. As the boat is whipped side to side, water washes over the deck. One would have to be the sea god herself to make a swim for it in this weather, but one wouldn?t fair much better in any ordinary craft. 

Most of the ship?s crew has been lost, including the captain. The former first mate has everyone on deck trying to keep what?s left of the ship in one piece. 

Lightning splits the sky and for a moment the craggy bottoms of the clouds are visible. Someone yells something over the rain and a moment later the deck begins to shudder violently. 

Another lightning strike followed by violent clap of thunder and a wave splashes down over the deck.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 21, 2014)

Awakened from his sleep by the violence of the storm, Aerad finally managed to make his way up from below decks instead of falling over. For one of the very few times in his life, Aerad was grateful for his fahter's blood, letting him see in the pitch darkness of the storm. Squinting through the rain, he searched for whoever seemed to be in charge. He saw that everyone seemed to be gathering around the first mate, and ran over.
"How can I help?" he shouted over the wind and rain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

The first mate is all muscle and deep brown skin, like her body is just made of dark wood. She's fighting to secure the rigging from what's left of the foremast. When Aerad asks what he can do she turns and smiles with the rope still locked between her huge hands. 

*"You kin priy--ifen dah boat keeps up dat shudderin' it won't matter where dis rope's flyin' about."* Her voice is deep and somehow still feminine and it seems to cut through the cacophony of the storm. She never stops smiling. 

*"Grab dose riggins," *she jerks her head to acknowledge a pile of ropes on the deck.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The first mate is all muscle and deep brown skin, like her body is just made of dark wood. She's fighting to secure the rigging from what's left of the foremast. When Aerad asks what he can do she turns and smiles with the rope still locked between her huge hands.
> 
> *"You kin priy--ifen dah boat keeps up dat shudderin' it won't matter where dis rope's flyin' about."* Her voice is deep and somehow still feminine and it seems to cut through the cacophony of the storm. She never stops smiling.
> 
> *"Grab dose riggins," *she jerks her head to acknowledge a pile of ropes on the deck.



Aerad nodded and hastened to obey, grabbing the pile of ropes and hauling them back to the first mate. He grinned back at her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Aerad nodded and hastened to obey, grabbing the pile of ropes and hauling them back to the first mate. He grinned back at her.



*"Secure what's left of dah crates we need--"* the ship gives a violent lurch and the front end pitches down over the edge of a huge wave. The bow cuts down into the water and the boat jerks its way back to the surface. 

The boat is shuddering again and the sails are tearing loose.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Danny rubs water from his eyes as he scrambled to keep up with the crew orders.  This was not how things were supposed to go, a few days at sea, a steady paycheck, and maybe snatch some promising looking loot before heading to port.

Still there would be time later to worry about how bad the day was going.  Or at least Danny hoped there would be, though if there weren't that kinda solved problems too.  On the plus side he had less to worry about than the others from a wayward wave knocking him overboard.

Try and keep the ship upright though, it's a long swim to shore.

Profession: Sailor
1d20+4
7+4 = 11


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Jace stumbles across the deck, trying to keep his balance in the pouring rain. "Oh man, that doesn't look good," he mutters, staring up at the sails. "Is there anything I can do? I have hands. Hands can hold things, and like...tie things so they don't fly off the boat into the horribly stormy sea."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

Danny takes the helm, but with how freely its spinning without the ship responding at all he can tell that the rudder is gone or not being affected by the wheel. 

This next time when the boat pitches forward the torque rips the boat into two pieces. Either end begins to slip below the dark waves as cargo and people tumble backward into the sea. 

*Roll A Reflex Save, everyone.*


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Secure what's left of dah crates we need--"* the ship gives a violent lurch and the front end pitches down over the edge of a huge wave. The bow cuts down into the water and the boat jerks its way back to the surface.
> 
> The boat is shuddering again and the sails are tearing loose.



"I'd say we need those more than crates!" Aerad said. He ran over to the mast , and tied part of the rope around his waist, securing the other end to the mast. He threw the rest of the rope of his shoulder and started climbing up the mast to secure the sails.

Climb:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Danny Reflex:

1d20+6
18+6 = 24


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Danny takes the helm, but with how freely its spinning without the ship responding at all he can tell that the rudder is gone or not being affected by the wheel.
> 
> This next time when the boat pitches forward the torque rips the boat into two pieces. Either end begins to slip below the dark waves as cargo and people tumble backward into the sea.
> 
> *Roll A Reflex Save, everyone.*



1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I'd say we need those more than crates!" Aerad said. He ran over to the mast , and tied part of the rope around his waist, securing the other end to the mast. He threw the rest of the rope of his shoulder and started climbing up the mast to secure the sails.
> 
> Climb:
> 1d20+3
> ...



Aerad's grip on the mast breaks and his rope snaps dumping him back onto the deck, but as the ship breaks in two he manages to grab hold of the railing around the deck. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Danny Reflex:
> 
> 1d20+6
> 18+6 = 24



Danny braces himself against the mast as the ship begins to snap in half. He manages to hand on as the back in slowly goes down.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 21, 2014)

Robin, due to the growing violence of the waters, awakens from sleeping, his eidolon under his head. He pushes his big friend awake. "Looks like we might be needed, Grima," he says. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Danny takes the helm, but with how freely its spinning without the ship responding at all he can tell that the rudder is gone or not being affected by the wheel.
> 
> This next time when the boat pitches forward the torque rips the boat into two pieces. Either end begins to slip below the dark waves as cargo and people tumble backward into the sea.
> 
> *Roll A Reflex Save, everyone.*



1d20+1
15+1 = 16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Danny takes the helm, but with how freely its spinning without the ship responding at all he can tell that the rudder is gone or not being affected by the wheel.
> 
> This next time when the boat pitches forward the torque rips the boat into two pieces. Either end begins to slip below the dark waves as cargo and people tumble backward into the sea.
> 
> *Roll A Reflex Save, everyone.*


"Oof!"
Reflex save:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22
Splinter scrambles as near best he can


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Jace Reflex*

Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

Everyone manages to hold on to the part of the ship nearest to them, but both ends of the boat are being thrashed about by a storm that shows no sign of abating. The aft end of the ship rolls over with the next big wave, the bow rolls onto it's side and the rest of the cargo is dumped free. Those hanging on are nearly under the water or about to be. 

As the bow goes under the water jerks the spilled cargo and broken bits of wood. Everyone is peppered with debris the water swirls and throws the two halves of the ship together. 

The wreck and the sinking create a vortex that pulls down on anyone nearby. As you're pulled under the waves against the unrelenting current left by the boat everything goes dark.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

The moon is out. 

The storm had been so violent and it's clouds so thick, that the sun had been blotted out from the sky. But the moon is at full now and the deck or whatever wooden structure you're sitting on is stable. 

As your eyes adjust to the dry cool air you can see the horizon in the distance, the water is like a sheet of dark glass stretching to meet the starry edge of the sky. 

Your wrists are heavy with fine manacles--mithril from the lock of them.  

A blonde woman with an ornate hood on stands with her arms wrapped about her and draped with a piece of silky clothe. Her eyes search your face in turn as she looks down the line. Twelve men and women flank her on either side, each of them dressed in simple dark green tunics. 

*"You're awake--can you understand me?"* she speaks slowly, her voice is quivering and tinted with naivety.

*"My men pulled you from the water,"* she says as she paces across in front of you. *"The restraints were necessary-- what with pirates and such." *


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The moon is out.
> 
> The storm had been so violent and it's clouds so thick, that the sun had been blotted out from the sky. But the moon is at full now and the deck or whatever wooden structure you're sitting on is stable.
> 
> ...



_...Shit._ Aerad thought. the scars on his chest throbbed. He had no idea how close he was to Kotir right now.
_I need to play this safe._ He tried to pretend he was still asleep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

*"We're transporting you to the port in Kotir. It won't be long now, once we're at port you'll be free to go."* She adds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Danny wakes up suddenly, a moments flash of panic remembering the ship breaking apart settling into a confusion.  Still alive, that's a start.  Manacles aren't exactly promising but still alive.

He shakes his head a moment hoping to clear it then speaks, "I'm awake."  He pauses again stretching his face in a smile, "and alive it seems.  My life might not be worth much but it's quite dear to me, you have my thanks."

Looking around at the others he'll offer some more information, "I'm Danny, picked up as a rigger on [ship name] when it last left port, we ran into," he pauses honestly confused.  "I don't know honestly, something, ship broke apart."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> _...Shit._ Aerad thought. the scars on his chest throbbed. He had no idea how close he was to Kotir right now.
> _I need to play this safe._ He tried to pretend he was still asleep.


"..."
Splinter remains silent observing the surrounding area best as he can
Perception: 1d20+8
1+8 = 9
(off to a great start)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"We're transporting you to the port in Kotir. It won't be long now, once we're at port you'll be free to go."* She adds.



_...Double shit._ Aerad thought. He stopped pretending to be asleep.
"Thank you, milady. Might I ask your name? And if it isn't rude, I'd like to inquire about our belongings. Particularly, you wouldn't have happened to have found a rather thick book, would you?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Danny wakes up suddenly, a moments flash of panic remembering the ship breaking apart settling into a confusion.  Still alive, that's a start.  Manacles aren't exactly promising but still alive.
> 
> He shakes his head a moment hoping to clear it then speaks, "I'm awake."  He pauses again stretching his face in a smile, "and alive it seems.  My life might not be worth much but it's quite dear to me, you have my thanks."
> 
> Looking around at the others he'll offer some more information, "I'm Danny, picked up as a rigger on [ship name] when it last left port, we ran into," he pauses honestly confused.  "I don't know honestly, something, ship broke apart."



"The name's Aerad." Aerad said, extending a hand as much as the manacles allowed him. "Pleased to meet you."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "..."
> Splinter remains silent observing the surrounding area best as he can
> Perception: 1d20+8
> 1+8 = 9
> (off to a great start)


(Still better than my Climb roll)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

*You ran into nothin', Danny,"* says one of the men with a linger lisp. *"The Maelstrom north of the island spins storms out like that constantly. Your ship probably got shredded by 'er rogues."*

Another man speaks up.* "You're on the F?hrerin's personal craft, Vegna Grand." *

The woman who first spoke shoots him a glance. *"I guess it's just as well--I'm F?hrerin Holzknecht of the Duchy of Kotir. Your belongings, what we've found, are stowed below decks with the cargo and provisions.*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 22, 2014)

Robin's head felt as if it burst as he opened his eyes. He looks around at his surroundings, seeing that his eidolon was near him in chains, none too happy about it's predicament evident by it's current fidgeting. He also happens upon the striking woman in front of him, as well as the men flanking her.

He decides to keep his mouth shut for now.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *You ran into nothin', Danny,"* says one of the men with a linger lisp. *"The Maelstrom north of the island spins storms out like that constantly. Your ship probably got shredded by 'er rogues."*
> 
> Another man speaks up.* "You're on the F?hrerin's personal craft, Vegna Grand." *
> 
> The woman who first spoke shoots him a glance. *"I guess it's just as well--I'm F?hrerin Holzknecht of the Duchy of Kotir. Your belongings, what we've found, are stowed below decks with the cargo and provisions.*



He also glares towards Grima, visually ordering him to do the same. He snorts and stays still.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *You ran into nothin', Danny,"* says one of the men with a linger lisp. *"The Maelstrom north of the island spins storms out like that constantly. Your ship probably got shredded by 'er rogues."*
> 
> Another man speaks up.* "You're on the F?hrerin's personal craft, Vegna Grand." *
> 
> The woman who first spoke shoots him a glance. *"I guess it's just as well--I'm F?hrerin Holzknecht of the Duchy of Kotir. Your belongings, what we've found, are stowed below decks with the cargo and provisions.*



Aerad's eyes practically bulged out of his head. He scrambled into a kneeling position.
"Your Grace. I am honored beyond words to be in your presence." he said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

*"There's no need for pleasantries," *the woman's face turns a bright shade of pink. *"My guard will see that you're fed, but...I must be going." * She hurries away to a room at the aft end of the deck. 

The water lapping at the sides of the boat and the guardsmen milling about the deck are the only sounds left.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Danny was stunned, idly some part of his mind acknowledged that stunned was probably the appropriate response in this case.  Bowing as low as the chains allow him he speaks, "I'm not worthy of such an honor but I'm grateful just the same to be alive to see it.  I can't possibly offer anything in value equal to your time but if my humble skills are of use to you please command me."

He flashes his best sales pitch smile, "I am a sailor without a ship now after all."  What's the phrase?  In for copper in for gold?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

Splinter only gives a minor reaction at the revelation of the woman being F?hrerin Holzknecht, the woman's station didn't matter to the ratman, just that she saved him from a watery grave. No, he's more interested in the fact of the chances of it all.
"Hmm..."
There is an audible hum from the ratman, one that denotes someone having a thought.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2014)

After the Fuhrerin left, Aerad sat in silence for a moment.

"So...um...er..." he said, looking around at the others and trying to think of a conversation topic. "Some weather we've been having, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After the Fuhrerin left, Aerad sat in silence for a moment.
> 
> "So...um...er..." he said, looking around at the others and trying to think of a conversation topic. "Some weather we've been having, right?"


The ratman nods to himself and looks towards Aerad stroking his beard
"Yes, some weather indeed."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 22, 2014)

Robin took note at how Aerad and Danny acted towards Fuherin. _The latter seemed almost transparently motivated by greed...or maybe her favor. The former on the other hand..._ He thought about why he acted as such.



Ichypa said:


> After the Fuhrerin left, Aerad sat in silence for a moment.
> 
> "So...um...er..." he said, looking around at the others and trying to think of a conversation topic. "Some weather we've been having, right?"



Robin, seemingly interrupted by Aerad's random and obvious uqestion, looks at Aerad with a face stuck between deep thought and dull shock. He then composed himself, and thought casual conversation would be the best way to pry for info, so he answered "...Yes, it is. Say, you seemed a bit shaken when you met her grace. Are you sure you're okay?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Robin took note at how Aerad and Danny acted towards Fuherin. _The latter seemed almost transparently motivated by greed...or maybe her favor. The former on the other hand..._ He thought about why he acted as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, seemingly interrupted by Aerad's random and obvious uqestion, looks at Aerad with a face stuck between deep thought and dull shock. He then composed himself, and thought casual conversation would be the best way to pry for info, so he answered "...Yes, it is. Say, you seemed a bit shaken when you met her grace. Are you sure you're okay?"



Aerad gave Robin a quizzical look. "Well, you know, who wouldn't be? She's the ruler of almost everything on Giruvegan." Aerad paused. "I'm, um, well, my name is Aerad. Nice to meet you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Aerad gave Robin a quizzical look. "Well, you know, who wouldn't be? She's the ruler of almost everything on Giruvegan." Aerad paused. "I'm, um, well, my name is Aerad. Nice to meet you."



"And what do you think of being saved by the ruler of Giruvegan?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And what do you think of being saved by the ruler of Giruvegan?"



"...Honored?" Aerad said, shrinking into the nearest convenient shadow. He had the vague feeling that he was being interrogated for some reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "...Honored?" Aerad said, shrinking into the nearest convenient shadow. He had the vague feeling that he was being interrogated for some reason.



"Honored? I see. Most interesting."
Splinter starts stroking his beard again, but it seems to be more to unnerve Aerad to anyone with decent communication skills.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Honored? I see. Most interesting."
> Splinter starts stroking his beard again, but it seems to be more to unnerve Aerad to anyone with decent communication skills.



"...So Danny!" Aerad said, desperate to change the subject. "What do you think brought us so close to the Maelstrom? You worked on the ship."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 23, 2014)

Robin, realizing this was getting nowhere, changed gears and decided it was best to sit down and wait. "Well, it's been facinating talking to you two, but I thunk I'll be waiting until we get to the city. Name's Robin, by the way." He sits next to Grima, who lays his head on Robin's lap. "This here is Grima."


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2014)

Teresa woke up in manacles. She was used to being played quiet many pranks from her sisters, yet this one was new. She is wet, cold and her clothing were all smelling like the sea.

"Ugh, whoever did this, I'll torture you even pass your afterlife," Teresa says in undercommon.


----------



## kluang (Jul 23, 2014)

Aeran awakes and found himself in a new predicament.  His head hurts and his memory is hazy. "What happen?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2014)

Teresa looks to the guards and says, "Would it be possible to have a lady to change her clothing in private? I am wet, freezing and smell of the sea." Teresa has a heavy french accept when speaking common.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "...So Danny!" Aerad said, desperate to change the subject. "What do you think brought us so close to the Maelstrom? You worked on the ship."



Danny thinks for a moment before replying,  "I don't really know.  I'm not an officer or ships captain, just a rigger deck hand.  I've worked on dozens of ships but mostly only for a few weeks at a time.  Never worked for this Captain before, could be he did something wrong.   Could just have been bad luck I guess."

Was there anything unusual about the trip that Danny would have noticed before the storm?  Either by behavior or actions?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

Jace glances back and forth between the other survivors of the crash, clearly uneasy. "Of all the boats to rescue us, it has to be this one," he sighs under his breath. "Royalty always makes everything complicated."


----------



## kluang (Jul 23, 2014)

"So she's the ruler of Giruvegan?" ask Aoran. The elf just left  Rhiannon a few weeks back, in order to understand what lies over the horizon and now he's in chain in the ship of the ruler. Interesting.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Danny thinks for a moment before replying,  "I don't really know.  I'm not an officer or ships captain, just a rigger deck hand.  I've worked on dozens of ships but mostly only for a few weeks at a time.  Never worked for this Captain before, could be he did something wrong.   Could just have been bad luck I guess."
> 
> Was there anything unusual about the trip that Danny would have noticed before the storm?  Either by behavior or actions?



"I guess so. Whatshisface did say it was one of the Maelstrom's rogues.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2014)

The Vegna sails along for sometime with the wind rustling through the sails. The low voices of the guards whispered conversation are the only other sound. 

The silence is broken by a hollered phrase. 

"Refugees... More of them lost from the storm by the look of it."

A man in a tricorner hat calls from near the helm. "Take us in close!" 

The ship begins to veer starboard and the main sails are trimmed back by one of the men.

Perception checks please (sorry, I'm on a tablet)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

Perception: 1d20+8
14+8 = 22


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 25, 2014)

1d20+5
6+5 = 11


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2014)

Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2014)

1d20+4
3+4 = 7


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2014)

Perception:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2014)

(The guards had kind of purposely ignored any contact after the ruler left.)


*Spoiler*: _Danny_ 



Danny sees a small Scooner cutting through the water, leaning to its port side. There appear to be rowers





*Spoiler*: _everyone else_ 



A small sailboat with oars is racing toward you, its front end is fighting to stay above the water as the wind and rowers propel it along the glassy surface of the water. The boat is lit by lanterns and the occupants aren't human or elven. They're skin is dark, earthy and shimmery.


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2014)

"Who or what are they?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 25, 2014)

Aerad felt uneasy, and his hands itched for his extracts.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Robin looked onwards and said to Grima, "We might be experiencing some...resistance on our way. Be ready." Grima got up and stood in the diection of the disturbance, while Robin went for his weapons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

"Most troubling. But we cannot presume, must wait."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 25, 2014)

Danny sits back quiet and unassuming.  He's not sure why the others are expecting trouble but he is sure chained up he's not going to do much.  Best to fade into the background, see what happens.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2014)

As the small boat nears the side of the Vegna, the oars are drawn up into the sides and the boat coasts through the waves with only its sails to carry it. High up on his post the look out yells. "They're armed. Pirates, they're attempting to board!" 

The deck comes alive with men and women scrambling across the hard wood of the deck with swords, axes, crossbows and maces. They race to the edge of the railing just as something large and heavy hits the side of the Venga with a thud. 

Kobolds, the smaller boat is filled Kobolds, you can see as it gets closer. A group of six guards runs to the forward section of the boat to secure the F?hrerin and her state room. With all of the action on deck, the party is being ignored.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2014)

"Anyone got a lockpick or a dagger to cut free these ropes or chains," Teresa looks at the group. "I'd rather be fighting or running than sitting here like helpless ducks."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 27, 2014)

Robin calls Grima towards him. "Agreed. Might we start with the melee fighters among us?" He signal towards Grima.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 27, 2014)

"Same here." Aeard agreed. He reached out and grabbed the nearest crew member. "You! Set us free and guide us to our equipment! We can't help defend the ship shackled and unarmed!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2014)

What kind of locks are on the manacles?

Does Danny have his tools?  Does anyone have their weapons?


----------



## kluang (Jul 27, 2014)

Aeron tries to free himself from the chain. 

Dexterity

1d20 + 4
11+4=15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Same here." Aeard agreed. He reached out and grabbed the nearest crew member. "You! Set us free and guide us to our equipment! We can't help defend the ship shackled and unarmed!"



One of the guards glances at them. *"We're not going to release the riffraff without a direct order of Her Highness. We're transporting you, we don't have to have to abide by your wishes." *

@Kluang: Check failed. 

The guards scramble to the edges of the boat with their weapons at the ready. Some of them start to raise their crossbows to fire off of the side of the _Vegna_. 




EvilMoogle said:


> What kind of locks are on the manacles?
> 
> Does Danny have his tools?  Does anyone have their weapons?



_The locks are of masterwork quality.

Danny might have his tools. If he would have them hidden, roll a stealth check to see if the guards would have spotted it. _


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2014)

F?hrerin Holzknecht appears on the deck above her stateroom with the hem of her white nightgown drawn up into her hands. She surveys the deck quickly. *"We're going to need every able bodied person fighting to keep the ship from being overtaken." *

"Your Grace, you shouldn't be out in the open!" one of the guards screams.

*"I seek your council or the council of anyone I deem wise, but your tone is one of an order. I suggest you get it in check,*" says F?hrerin Holzknecht.

"Sorry, your Grace. What are we to do with the prisoners?" he asks. 

*"Ref-u-gees,"* the F?hrerin breaks it down as she says the word. *"And I said every able bodied person. Set them free and give them weapons--I doubt that they want to be raped and killed. I know for certain I don't." *

The nearest guards begin to free the party and toss them weapons.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2014)

Having her hands finally free, Teresa looks around so get a better glimpse of the combat situation. 

(Are they being invaded from both sides or just one side? How are the kobolds climbing up the ship?)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2014)

Muk said:


> Having her hands finally free, Teresa looks around so get a better glimpse of the combat situation.
> 
> (Are they being invaded from both sides or just one side? How are the kobolds climbing up the ship?)



They haven't started to climb aboard yet and as far as you know from one side.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> F?hrerin Holzknecht appears on the deck above her stateroom with the hem of her white nightgown drawn up into her hands. She surveys the deck quickly. *"We're going to need every able bodied person fighting to keep the ship from being overtaken." *
> 
> "Your Grace, you shouldn't be out in the open!" one of the guards screams.
> 
> ...



Aerad grabs and buckles on his weapons armor, and various alchemical equipment. He bowed to the F?hrerin. "Thank you, Your Grace. I will guard this ship with my life." Aerad ran over to the side of the ship. He quickly prepared a bomb, and tossed it onto the kobold's ship, where there would still be quite a few of them on board. (I don't recall if I need to make an attack roll for splash damage.)


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2014)

Teresa will fire her Ray of Frost (pew pew) at the kobolds.

initiative:
1d20+2
7+2 = 9

attack, ranged touch, +5

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25), crit? 
   1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9) 
   1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21) 
   1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15) 
   1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23) 


crit confirm:
 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17) 





damage 1d3 frost

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d3 → [3] = (3) 
   1d3 → [3] = (3) 
   1d3 → [3] = (3) 
   1d3 → [1] = (1) 
   1d3 → [1] = (1)

crit damage

   1d3 → [1] = (1) 




0


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 30, 2014)

"Many thanks, your grace." Robin and Grima get up ready themselves for combat. " Now let's see here..."  Robin casts Summon Monster (1) and summons a dolphin to impede the kobolds while they're still in the water. Said dolphin goes in to slam into the boat in an attempt to damage it. Grima watches Robin's back in case of a surprise attack.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _The locks are of masterwork quality.
> 
> Danny might have his tools. If he would have them hidden, roll a stealth check to see if the guards would have spotted it. _


That takes picking out of the question.  Just for reference his tools and two daggers are carefully hidden on his person (his take-20 for slight-of-hand is 27 for the tools and 29 for the daggers which get a bonus for being daggers).

He's aware enough to know the locks are beyond his skill though so he won't attract attention getting his tools out.



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> The nearest guards begin to free the party and toss them weapons.



Danny will take a crossbow and find cover somewhere to start sniping.

Stealth:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

He'll keep an eye out for any of the pirates that looks like its giving orders or is otherwise important.  Otherwise his priority will be any sneaking aboard or any ranged opponents.

(He doesn't have precise shot so he can't easily fire into melee)


----------



## kluang (Jul 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> F?hrerin Holzknecht appears on the deck above her stateroom with the hem of her white nightgown drawn up into her hands. She surveys the deck quickly. *"We're going to need every able bodied person fighting to keep the ship from being overtaken." *
> 
> "Your Grace, you shouldn't be out in the open!" one of the guards screams.
> 
> ...



Aoran grabs a composite longbow and quiver and shoots at the kobolds.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Attack

Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+4:
10,+4
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Damage

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+2:
7,+2
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+2:
7,+2
Total:9


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2014)

Initiative works like this, you roll it and the battle goes in that order. The reason why you see some people posting all their rolls in a row like that is because once I have the order picked out this will allow the battle to be resolved faster. Usually we roll about five rolls or five rounds worth of actions. 



Ichypa said:


> Aerad grabs and buckles on his weapons armor, and various alchemical equipment. He bowed to the F?hrerin. "Thank you, Your Grace. I will guard this ship with my life." Aerad ran over to the side of the ship. He quickly prepared a bomb, and tossed it onto the kobold's ship, where there would still be quite a few of them on board. (I don't recall if I need to make an attack roll for splash damage.)


Going to need an Initiative check and a throw (dexterity bonus plus your base attack bonus (if you have one)). 

Also you're going to have to roll damage for the bomb. 



P-X 12 said:


> "Many thanks, your grace." Robin and Grima get up ready themselves for combat. " Now let's see here..."  Robin casts Summon Monster (1) and summons a dolphin to impede the kobolds while they're still in the water. Said dolphin goes in to slam into the boat in an attempt to damage it. Grima watches Robin's back in case of a surprise attack.



Go ahead and roll an initiative check so I can get the order of things right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2014)

Ini: 1d20+9
7+9 = 16

Splinter goes to help defend Aoran from any Melee attackers with his Quarterstaff.
And will take any AoO that present themselves. 5 rounds

*Spoiler*: _rounds attacks_ 




1d20-1
12-1 = 11

1d20-1
2-1 = 1

1d20-1
9-1 = 8

1d20-1
16-1 = 15

1d20-1
17-1 = 16




*Spoiler*: _rounds dmg_ 




1d4-1
4-1 = 3

1d4-1
4-1 = 3

1d4-1
3-1 = 2

1d4-1
2-1 = 1

1d4-1
2-1 = 1




He will use a AoO if they provoke it.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 2, 2014)

Aerad makes one bomb attack for the first round, the second round he'll take out his sickle and drink an extract of Enlarge Person, sticking to AoO's that round. Third round onward he'll make melee attacks.

INI:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

*Attacks*

*Spoiler*: __ 





Bomb:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

Melee:
1d20+3
18+3 = 21

1d20+3
7+3 = 10

1d20+3
12+3 = 15

1d20+3
10+3 = 13




*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bomb:
1d6+3
6+3 = 9
Splash damage = 3

Melee:
1d8+4
7+4 = 11

1d8+4
2+4 = 6

1d8+4
8+4 = 12

1d8+4
2+4 = 6


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 2, 2014)

(_Robin's rolls_, *Grima's rolls*)

_INI: 1d20+1:
9+1=10_

*INI: 1d20+2:
15+2=17*

Once the the summoning is finished, Robin whistles for Grima. He falls into position, ready to attack all who come close to it's master. 

ATK:

*[20+2,22](crit?)
[16+2,18]
[7+2,9]
[12+2,14]
[18+2,20]

DMG:
[5+2,7]
[4+2,6]
[2+2,4]
[3+2,5]
[6+2,8]*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2014)

*Rond 1* 
The guardsman who releases Danny is shocked to see that he has cleverly concealed weapons and items on his person without the other guards having found them. He makes a mental note to teach his troop how to properly search someone. Danny slips toward the side of the ship, blending into the shadows. 

Aerad begins to mix the materials into one of his vials for a bomb, luckily the the small containers of prepared material were left in his cloak as they serve little purpose without the added materials.

Splinter steps in close to Aoran to guard his traveling companion as the Kobolds are scambling up onto the deck. There's a loud sound from somewhere off to the side of the boat and large javelin like arrows slam into the ship's deck with thick ropes tied to them. They seem to have originated on the Kobold boat. 

Robin whistles to summon Grima. 

Aoran takes aim at one of the first Kobolds over the deck of the boat, but the arrow bounces off of the deck railing. 

First blood goes to Teresa, as a kobold lands in the chest of one of the guards men mowing him down with a sword Teresa unleashes a ray of frost that freezes and shatters the kobold instantly [-6]. The other two Kobolds that follow him onto the deck take aim at the F?hrerin, but there seems to be something deflecting their shots from around her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2014)

((I'm assuming we got weapons from those on deck, whether our own or random ones.  Danny doesn't (can't) hide his crossbow on his person and wouldn't pull out his concealed daggers))

Secure in cover Danny will do his best to support the fighters, keeping the same priorities as before (anyone that looks like a leader > forces attempting to flank or outposition the defenders > ranged attackers > those engaged in melee).

If anyone gets close to him he'll move or _withdraw_ and find a new hiding place (+7 stealth check, roll as appropriate).

Otherwise he'll snipe from cover (fire/stealth/reload).

Init:
1d20+4
8+4 = 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attacks:

1d20+4
20+4 = 24
Confirm:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24 ((Haha, @#$@ you kobolds))

1d20+4
11+4 = 15

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
1+4 = 5 ((Automiss))

Damage:
1d8+0
2+0 = 2
Crit:
1d8+0
2+0 = 2 ((meh))

1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
4+0 = 4

1d8+0
1+0 = 1

1d8+0
8+0 = 8

Sneak Attack (if within 30' and they fail their perception):
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Snipe stealth:
1d20-13
10-13 = -3

1d20-13
8-13 = -5

1d20-13
19-13 = 6

1d20-13
16-13 = 3

1d20-13
16-13 = 3


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

Teresa will attempt to use burning hands on the two kobolds that are trying to kill the Fuehrerin. If she finds other kobolds that are grouped together she'll burn them too.

Reflex DC 16 Burning Hands:
Fire Damage: 
1d4+0
4+0 = 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry for the long wait for the post. I’ve been busy with a lot and just not being able to take the time to sit down and work on it when I the time. I should be off for the next two days. 

*Round Two* 
Aerad’s bomb lands near the first set of Kobolds killing two of the small creatures right off of the bat. Their bodies are flung to either side and a huge hole is opened in the deck and railing where they had been standing. Grima outright kills the next Kobold with a bloody spray trailing behind as he tosses the body aside.

The final Kobold, overwhelmed by the ferocity of the attack freezes up on the deck and the others in the boat go to make their retreat, releasing their grapples and paddling away. Splinter makes his attack, but it glances off the Kolold’s rudimentary armor. 

As the smaller boat pulls away the F?hrerin comes down onto the deck to ask one of her men. “Are the canons ready?” she asks. 

“Yes, Your Grace.” 

“Then broadside them.” 

The guardsman yells something unintelligible and the ship vibrates to life as the full force of the canons on the side of the ship unload at the small vessel carrying the Kobolds. The boat is ripped to shreds with the small creatures screaming and trying to abandon the vessel.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 10, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry for the long wait for the post. I’ve been busy with a lot and just not being able to take the time to sit down and work on it when I the time. I should be off for the next two days.
> 
> *Round Two*
> Aerad’s bomb lands near the first set of Kobolds killing two of the small creatures right off of the bat. Their bodies are flung to either side and a huge hole is opened in the deck and railing where they had been standing. Grima outright kills the next Kobold with a bloody spray trailing behind as he tosses the body aside.
> ...



"...Well that was easier than I thought." Aerad said, putting away his unneeded Enlarge Person extract. "Your Grace, were you harmed?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2014)

The F?hrerin blinks at him with a blank expression. "I'm well versed in taking care of myself," she says.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 10, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The F?hrerin blinks at him with a blank expression. "I'm well versed in taking care of myself," she says.



"Oh. Um. Well. That's good. I'm glad.That you're safe and all." Aerad said, trailing off into mumbling. He shrank back, away from the center of attention.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The F?hrerin blinks at him with a blank expression. "I'm well versed in taking care of myself," she says.



Splinter looks towards the Fuhrerin
"Do you know why the enemy would try to take on a mountain when they themselves are a simple pebble in the path?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2014)

Danny lowers and unloads his crossbow keeping an eye out for any sign of trouble while the others talk.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Robin sighs. "Seems that's that." He turns to and pets Grima. "Well done, Grima." Grima let's out a lighting purring sound, busy chewing on the head of the kobold he killed. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Splinter looks towards the Fuhrerin
> "Do you know why the enemy would try to take on a mountain when they themselves are a simple pebble in the path?"



"It did seem sloppy. Kobolds are usually less inclined to get into a fair brawl without a numbers advantage, or at least from what I've heard of them." He searches the corpse of the kobold Grima killed to find some clues. "I suppose they could have been ignorant of their opponent, but I'm not so sure they were foolish enough to think they had a chance in hell at surviving a fight against a ship such as ours."


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2014)

"Ugh ..." Teresa is tiptoeing over the dead kobolds. "Really vermin, best to feed them to the fishes."


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ugh ..." Teresa is tiptoeing over the dead kobolds. "Really vermin, best to feed them to the fishes."



"Shouldn't we see if they have anything important first?" Aerad asked. He began to search the kobold corpses.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

The F?hrerin sighs, her arms folded about her waist in a curt manner. "They are used to merchant ships. The greedy merchants don't care to guard cargo because it cuts into their profits. They'd rather be on the sea with a scant crew than pay for protection and lose the money when they might not be attacked at all." 

One of the guardsmen simply nods. "Rum luck," he smiles a large smile that shows his crooked teeth. "Though I'd like to see no harm come to the F?hrerin, I'm always ready to show someone what for when they try to mess with her." 

The air seems to go still for a second before someone yells "Full sail" and men go to work getting the boat back up to speed. 

"You're free to move about vessel as you may...the supplies that we took off of you are stored below decks. We should arrive at port by morning.," one of the sea women says.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The F?hrerin sighs, her arms folded about her waist in a curt manner. "They are used to merchant ships. The greedy merchants don't care to guard cargo because it cuts into their profits. They'd rather be on the sea with a scant crew than pay for protection and lose the money when they might not be attacked at all."
> 
> One of the guardsmen simply nods. "Rum luck," he smiles a large smile that shows his crooked teeth. "Though I'd like to see no harm come to the F?hrerin, I'm always ready to show someone what for when they try to mess with her."
> 
> ...



"Thank you, Your Grace. Let me know if there is anyway I can further assist you." Aerad said, and left to go retrieve his belongings.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

As Aerad enters the door to go below decks where his things are being held two guards standing to the side of the door nod at him. One of them speaks as he enters the lantern lit stairwell. 

"Just ask the quartermaster where she placed your things."


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As Aerad enters the door to go below decks where his things are being held two guards standing to the side of the door nod at him. One of them speaks as he enters the lantern lit stairwell.
> 
> "Just ask the quartermaster where she placed your things."



"Thank you." Aerad said. "Do you know where I might find her?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Thank you." Aerad said. "Do you know where I might find her?"



Aerad can tell by the sound of the voice behind him that the guard turned to face down the stairs. "Just...down there. She's pretty much always doing there somewhere."


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Aerad can tell by the sound of the voice behind him that the guard turned to face down the stairs. "Just...down there. She's pretty much always doing there somewhere."



"...Okay then. Time for an adventure I guess." Aerad said with a shrug. He headed into the boewls of the ship to seek out the quartermaster.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

This door leads into an area filled with crates of all sizes stacked in a haphazard manner. There's lanterns strung from the ceiling at jaunty angles giving off pinkish light. The floor creaks under Aerad's feet with each step and through the gloom, at the far side of the room he can see an Elven woman with goggles on sitting at a long desk and examining a small trinket through a jeweler's scope. 

Before he can say anything the woman calls out without looking up in a break-neck fast cadence. "They didn't fire all of the broadsides, did they?" 

She shakes her head to herself. "That girl has to learn Kingdom's not just made of money!"


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This door leads into an area filled with crates of all sizes stacked in a haphazard manner. There's lanterns strung from the ceiling at jaunty angles giving off pinkish light. The floor creaks under Aerad's feet with each step and through the gloom, at the far side of the room he can see an Elven woman with goggles on sitting at a long desk and examining a small trinket through a jeweler's scope.
> 
> Before he can say anything the woman calls out without looking up in a break-neck fast cadence. "They didn't fire all of the broadsides, did they?"
> 
> She shakes her head to herself. "That girl has to learn Kingdom's not just made of money!"



"Um...Hello?" Aerad said, raising his hand and giving a psuedo-wave. "I'm looking for the quartermaster. Are you her?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Um...Hello?" Aerad said, raising his hand and giving a psuedo-wave. "I'm looking for the quartermaster. Are you her?"



She glances up and pushes the eye piece out of the way. "Oh, you're one of the ones they brought out of the ocean? I've stored your things here in this empty crate." 

She points to a wodden box with the lid lifted off. Packs and the like are jutting out of the top of the box and there's hay packed in around everything to keep it safe.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She glances up and pushes the eye piece out of the way. "Oh, you're one of the ones they brought out of the ocean? I've stored your things here in this empty crate."
> 
> She points to a wooden box with the lid lifted off. Packs and the like are jutting out of the top of the box and there's hay packed in around everything to keep it safe.



"Yes, I suppose I am." Aerad said, walking over to the crates to dig around for his stuff. "My name is Aerad. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

"Kennedy, it's nice to meet you too," she says before resuming her examination of the little trinket. 

_Going to try and move this along here._

The rest of the party's night passes without incident and by day break the ship has come to a rest at Kotir's docks. The high rocky coastline towers just above the tallest part of the ship and a series of stone steps carved into the rock face lead down to the wooden docks. 

There's a misting rain making everything shiny and wet. 

One of the women, the one who had been guarding the cargo bay door, comes into the small room where the party is packed into the triple decker bunk beds. 

"Rise an' shine, Milton's making fish stew for everyone before we get to work on repairs of the boat!"


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 12, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Kennedy, it's nice to meet you too," she says before resuming her examination of the little trinket.
> 
> _Going to try and move this along here._
> 
> ...



Aerad got up and yawned. "Where's the bathroom?" he asked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Aerad got up and yawned. "Where's the bathroom?" he asked.



"It's something you can sea young one."


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's something you can sea young one."



"Thanks. Very punny. But seriously, did anyone see a bathroom?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

Danny rose early to primp himself, carefully positioning hair and settling his clothes.  He listens to the others rise, polite but quiet but he can't help but chuckle at Aerad, "shy bladder?  Don't find many of those on a ship.  Might be a quiet spot behind the captains cabin up top though."


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Danny rose early to primp himself, carefully positioning hair and settling his clothes.  He listens to the others rise, polite but quiet but he can't help but chuckle at Aerad, "shy bladder?  Don't find many of those on a ship.  Might be a quiet spot behind the captains cabin up top though."



"Ha, yeah, shy bladder, that's it. Got mocked for it since I was little. Thanks for the tip, I'll be back in a while." He grabbed all of his things, saying, "I'd better not lose any of this again." before heading off. Once he'd found the private place Danny have suggested, Aerad looked around to make sure no one was watching.

Perception:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

If he find that he is alone, Aerad takes out his disguise kit, and uses it to thoroughly cover up the scars on his chest.

Disguise (taking twenty)
20+0=20


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 12, 2014)

Robin wakes up, a bit groggy from last night's experiences. "Mmhm...looks like everyone else is awake." He spots the few still asleep. "Well, almost everyone. Well, I think I'll go for breakfast." He goes to grab his things, summons Grima and walks towards wherever the mess hall was.


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2014)

Teresa wakes up and readies herself to go out on the port. However she'll prepare some sort of breakfast first.


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2014)

Aoran wakes up and ready himself. He left the elven kingdom to understand humanity and this place seems to be a good start.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

Breakfast is served up on the deck and after a gracious amount of time for eating everyone who is non-essential to the ship is told to gather their things and depart. The steps that lead up to the actual city of Kotir are at the end of the dock from where the party exits the ship. 

*Party Experience and Loot*

250 EXP 
50 GP/ party member


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 14, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Breakfast is served up on the deck and after a gracious amount of time for eating everyone who is non-essential to the ship is told to gather their things and depart. The steps that lead up to the actual city of Kotir are at the end of the dock from where the party exits the ship.
> 
> *Party Experience and Loot*
> 
> ...



Aerad stepped off the ship with a sigh. "Home sweet home." he said, a touch of sarcasm. He looked towards the Puddles, grimacing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

The path of the docks leads up to the part of the city nearest to the palace and as such you're entering one of the wealthier, more well guarded parts of town. The streets are cobbled with almost sparkling stones that seem clean and form ornate patterns and the few vendors that line the streets are selling the finest wares.

An annoying misty rain sweeps through the streets on blustery winds and there's a slight chill in the air.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

Danny steps off the ship, bag slung over his shoulder comforted by the weight in his purse.  He wouldn't want to make a habit of it but apparently battles aboard royal ships paid rather well.  Plus he'd probably be able to get drinks from the last day's stories for the rest of his life, at least as long as "Danny's" life lasted.

He glanced at the sky, too early to look for a new job.  Any crews in port would be loading and unloading cargo, not his style of work, assuming he even wanted a job so quickly as it was considering his windfall.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 14, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The path of the docks leads up to the part of the city nearest to the palace and as such you're entering one of the wealthier, more well guarded parts of town. The streets are cobbled with almost sparkling stones that seem clean and form ornate patterns and the few vendors that line the streets are selling the finest wares.
> 
> An annoying misty rain sweeps through the streets on blustery winds and there's a slight chill in the air.



Aerad held out a hand, collecting rain in his palm. "Yep. Definitely home." he said to himself. Turning to the rest of the party, he asked, "So, um, what are you thinking about doing. You know, if you don't mind me prying."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

Danny glance at the others, well it was the truth he had nothing better to do.  "For now?  Nothing really, kill time.  Decide if I want to try and find a new crew to sign up with or spend a few days in town first, depends on which crews are in port I guess."


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Aerad held out a hand, collecting rain in his palm. "Yep. Definitely home." he said to himself. Turning to the rest of the party, he asked, "So, um, what are you thinking about doing. You know, if you don't mind me prying."



"The human city....is strange, unlike Rhiannon there's no subtelty in their structure. I left Rhiannon to explore the world, to see whats beyond the horizon."


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Danny glance at the others, well it was the truth he had nothing better to do.  "For now?  Nothing really, kill time.  Decide if I want to try and find a new crew to sign up with or spend a few days in town first, depends on which crews are in port I guess."



"If you're new to town, take my advice and stay out of the seedier parts of it. Bad things can happen there. I should know..." He said.

_I did some of them._



kluang said:


> "The human city....is strange, unlike Rhiannon there's no subtelty in their structure. I left Rhiannon to explore the world, to see whats beyond the horizon."



"Yeah, Kotir isn't the prettiest place. But its a great stop over to get everywhere else, I guess." Aerad said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "If you're new to town, take my advice and stay out of the seedier parts of it. Bad things can happen there. I should know..." He said.
> 
> _I did some of them._



Danny shrugs slightly and smiles politely, "I've been around the block a few times, besides, worries like that only matter to those that have something worth taking."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

Kotir seems to be comfortably nestled under it's blanket of cloud cover and the rains come hard and fast in the afternoon leading to a soggier than usual night. The clouds seem to dip low over the city to the point that the light from the streets touch them and no matter where the party goes whether it be to old homes, old haunts or temporary lodgings the letters find them. 

They're unaddressed with the exception of the appropriate name on the front. Inside there is one line of impeccably written script. 

*The south city gate, morning.*


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 25, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kotir seems to be comfortably nestled under it's blanket of cloud cover and the rains come hard and fast in the afternoon leading to a soggier than usual night. The clouds seem to dip low over the city to the point that the light from the streets touch them and no matter where the party goes whether it be to old homes, old haunts or temporary lodgings the letters find them.
> 
> They're unaddressed with the exception of the appropriate name on the front. Inside there is one line of impeccably written script.
> 
> *The south city gate, morning.*



After convincing a beggar to lend him his corner, Aerad went to sleep. He was awoken in the middle of the night, to find the letter in his grasp. Disturbed at how easily he'd been found, Aerad returned to bed. He awoke as the sky began to lighten, and headed to the south gate.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 25, 2014)

Deciding to sleep within a lodge (talking his way into a night in exchange for menial labor he got Grima to do), Robin wakes up at sunrise, only to find a letter near him. He wakes Grima, whispering to check their surroundings and both look around, Grima making a Perception check. If it succeeds in finding someone/thing, Grima growls and Robin pulls out his blade and orders Grima to attack. If not, then they get dressed, then Robin turns to his awakening eidolon and says "I knew we should have taken turns keeping watch." Grima stops licking his eyes and focuses on the letter while Robin opens it, walking out of the lodge whilst doing so.

*PER: 1d20
11+0=11*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2014)

Danny opted for relaxation after the nights' activities.  After some drinking, a bath and a good night's sleep in the inn he awoke to the mysterious letter slipped under the door.

He steadfastly ignored it, opting to go through his normal rituals, grooming (and hiding any non-human characteristics) and making himself ready to see the world.

Eventually curiosity got the better of him and he carefully emerged from the room to see who might want to see him at the South gate.

Of course, he'll much prefer to see them first, blending into the crowds as much as possible.

Bluff, hide in crowds:
1d20+10
2+10 = 12 (@#$@, should have went stealth)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2014)

Splinter slept in the outdoors as he was used to in his life as a giant ratman.
He finds a note saying
*"The south city gate, morning."*
wrapped around his tail
"Most interesting, It seems I'm wanted for something, but I'm not of much worth. Unless... Ah the most familiar tend to be allies."
Splinter makes his way to the South gate looking around with his perception
1d20+8
2+8 = 10
and sensing for people with any motives that seem connected to the letter.
1d20+8
14+8 = 22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

((Well shit, I wrote a post about what the party sees and it got erased somehow)) 

The streets near the south gate are inundated with people and it's hard to get anywhere near the actual gate. None of the crowds are moving and instead they seem to be forming a rough semi circle around something near the tree just outside of the gate. 

The tree juts up through the cobble stones, Danny, from his spot in the crowd can only catch hints of white and the wet strip of clothe hanging from the hilt of what appears to be a sword. 

As anyone nears the tree they see what the crowds are staring at. A skeleton in ragged clothing is reclined back against a tree impaled on a sword. A strip of clothe hangs from the hilt of the sword and one of the hands of the skeleton is grasping at the blade feebly. 

The other hand is wrapped tightly around something cylindrical.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 28, 2014)

Aerad (having not made a Perception check) headed over to the crowd to see what was happening.
"Um. Excuse me." he said, lightly tapping someone in the crowd on the shoulder, "I don't mean to be a bother, but you wouldn't happen to know what's going on here, would you?"

NOW he makes a Perception check.
1d20+5
8+5 = 13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

A woman clutches a baby nearby.  "No one knows,  it was just here suddenly a few moments ago,"  she says. 

Aerad doesn't see besides what was described before.  The thing in the skeleton's other hand appears to be a scroll case.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A woman clutches a baby nearby.  "No one knows,  it was just here suddenly a few moments ago,"  she says.
> 
> Aerad doesn't see besides what was described before.  The thing in the skeleton's other hand appears to be a scroll case.


"An omen?"
Splinter moves forward and attempts dislodging the scroll case with his quarter staff.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

The scroll casing comes free easily enough...along with the hand that held it.  There doesn't appear to be anything inside the casing as it and the hand tumble to the ground.  The hand shatters in to dust.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The scroll casing comes free easily enough...along with the hand that held it.  There doesn't appear to be anything inside the casing as it and the hand tumble to the ground.  The hand shatters in to dust.



Splinter strokes his beard.
"Most troubling, a messenger without a message, yet with one. But why this spot?"
Splinter attempts climbing up the tree for a view of everything.
Climb: 1d20+-1
16+-1 = 15
Acrobatics:1d20+7
12+7 = 19
Perception: 1d20+8
13+8 = 21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Splinter strokes his beard.
> "Most troubling, a messenger without a message, yet with one. But why this spot?"
> Splinter attempts climbing up the tree for a view of everything.
> Climb: 1d20+-1
> ...



((Tree climbing acrobatics?  Okay.))  

Splinter makes his way up the tree in expert fashion,  but the tree only goes up about fourteen feet.  He reaches the top of it,  but is unable to see much different from up there.  Some of the people in the crowd have started to move along and are wandering off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Tree climbing acrobatics?  Okay.))
> 
> Splinter makes his way up the tree in expert fashion,  but the tree only goes up about fourteen feet.  He reaches the top of it,  but is unable to see much different from up there.  Some of the people in the crowd have started to move along and are wandering off.


Splinter looks in the direction the sword wielder would have to be to stab through the person and then into the distance, looking for a landmark.
Then makes his way back down the tree carefully, to look at the sword for anything special.
Acrobatics: 1d20+7
3+7 = 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

The skeleton and the sword are facing the city gate and the rest of the city.  These is nothing odd or peculiar in that area.  There are just onlookers and the guards seem to be making their way toward the tree.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

A pair pushes their way through the crowd, neither of them wear the uniform of a guardsmen. One of them is a tall, hulk of a man with skin like the midnight sky and golden eyes. His hair is dark, but barely stands out against his skin and is carved close to his scalp. He wears simple armor carries only a mace. 

The woman with him looks almost silver in the sunlight. Her blonde hair falls to her waist in thick, loopy curls and she wears a linen robe that is white embroidered with gold. The clothing leaves very little to the imagination. 

The man approaches the tree and looks it up and down and then turns to Splinter. *"So then, it has happened again?" *his voice is deep, yet sweet. Like someone is pouring warm chocolate in your ears. 

The woman puts her hands at her waist and shakes her head._ "What my companion means to say is that his name is Jassen. I'm Divina. We heard tell of something similar to this a fortnight or so ago. The idea of the long dead completing tasks and carrying messages did intrigue us--if I may make the admission for us both."_ She smiles a slightly crooked smile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A pair pushes their way through the crowd, neither of them wear the uniform of a guardsmen. One of them is a tall, hulk of a man with skin like the midnight sky and golden eyes. His hair is dark, but barely stands out against his skin and is carved close to his scalp. He wears simple armor carries only a mace.
> 
> The woman with him looks almost silver in the sunlight. Her blonde hair falls to her waist in thick, loopy curls and she wears a linen robe that is white embroidered with gold. The clothing leaves very little to the imagination.
> 
> ...


Splinter pulls out the message he found in his sleep and hands it to Jassen
"I found this upon awakening whoever or whatever did this wanted people to know."
Splinter points to the empty container with his quarter staff
"I dislodged that from his hand. I see no meaning to this on it's own besides... A message to the city itself perhaps in regards to symbolism or perhaps a religious message of some sort? Most troubling."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 28, 2014)

Robin and Grima walk throught the town looking for the docks for the eidolon's bath, when they both look onwards towards the crowd of people surrounding the msouth end of town. "Wonder what's going on here?" Robin and Grima decide to postpone said bath to move towards the crowd. "Think you could find the others, Grima? I doubt that none of them are here." Grima then makes a Perception check for one of the others while Robin tries to walk through the crowd towards the front.

*PER: 1d20:
14+0=14*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Splinter pulls out the message he found in his sleep and hands it to Jassen
> "I found this upon awakening whoever or whatever did this wanted people to know."
> Splinter points to the empty container with his quarter staff
> "I dislodged that from his hand. I see no meaning to this on it's own besides... A message to the city itself perhaps in regards to symbolism or perhaps a religious message of some sort? Most troubling."



Jassen's hand is pressed to his chin. *"The last one of these was in a brothel not far from here--the women there reported that a bard took payment of some kind from a hooded man. The hooded man had ordered a drink, but never touched it. After the payment was made he was revealed to be a skeleton,"* Jassen says. 

He holds the paper looking it over for a moment before it floats up into the air and into Divina's hand. _"The note is ordinary enough. Were you expecting to have to meet anyone?" _she asks.



P-X 12 said:


> Robin and Grima walk throught the town looking for the docks for the eidolon's bath, when they both look onwards towards the crowd of people surrounding the msouth end of town. "Wonder what's going on here?" Robin and Grima decide to postpone said bath to move towards the crowd. "Think you could find the others, Grima? I doubt that none of them are here." Grima then makes a Perception check for one of the others while Robin tries to walk through the crowd towards the front.
> 
> *PER: 1d20:
> 14+0=14*



Robin easily spots Splinter talking to two strangers near the tree where a skeleton lays.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jassen's hand is pressed to his chin. *"The last one of these was in a brothel not far from here--the women there reported that a bard took payment of some kind from a hooded man. The hooded man had ordered a drink, but never touched it. After the payment was made he was revealed to be a skeleton,"* Jassen says.
> 
> He holds the paper looking it over for a moment before it floats up into the air and into Divina's hand. _"The note is ordinary enough. Were you expecting to have to meet anyone?" _she asks.



"No, not at all. I was recently saved by Fuhrerin Holzknecht , but my obligations are of a different kind. I'm looking for some turtles you see."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No, not at all. I was recently saved by Fuhrerin Holzknecht , but my obligations are of a different kind. I'm looking for some turtles you see."



"_I see. There's not much chance that these bones could have been like this for as long as they would have needed to have been picked this clean. The flesh is completely stripped from them and they look as if they've had time to dry and bleach clean in the sun,_" says Divina.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 28, 2014)

Aerad frowned at the two guards, while trying to remain inconspicuous. He tried to remember if he'd seen their like the last time he was in Kortir, or had heard anything about them.

Knowledge (local):
1d20+3
6+3 = 9 (Dammit)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Aerad frowned at the two guards, while trying to remain inconspicuous. He tried to remember if he'd seen their like the last time he was in Kortir, or had heard anything about them.
> 
> Knowledge (local):
> 1d20+3
> 6+3 = 9 (Dammit)



Aerad doesn't know anything about the strangers and has never heard their names spoken before. ((They're not guards))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "_I see. There's not much chance that these bones could have been like this for as long as they would have needed to have been picked this clean. The flesh is completely stripped from them and they look as if they've had time to dry and bleach clean in the sun,_" says Divina.



"Do you think the skeleton possibly lives? Or perhaps some magic can be used to find out who the person is. If the flesh was restored..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 28, 2014)

Robin de-summons Grima, thanking the eidolon, walks up towards Splinter, having found his ratfolk compatriot. He also notices the other two talking to him. "Well, there you are Splinter." He turns towards the guardsman and woman. "And I see you're with company." He holds out a hand. "The name is Robin. I'm sure the others will be with us shortly." He also made another Perception check, this time looking for Dany and Aerad. 

PER: 1d20+0:
9+0=9


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2014)

Danny keeps back in the crowd.  Clearly there was more than coincidence at work here, which was troubling on a number of levels.  Granted better than meeting the wrong ex-acquaintances could have gone but the idea that anyone would single him out disturbed him.

Spotting the rat-man from before climbing the tree he swears mildly, that certainly couldn't be coincidence either.  And he doubted there were that many rat-men in the town.  So the storm or the rescue then.  The concept of neither overly pleased him.  

It also removed a lot of the choice from the equation, if the others had been manipulated here as well no doubt whomever arranged it new he was here.  Swearing at fate wouldn't help him any.  Putting on his best smile he steps forward from the crowd to approach the skeleton.  "Odd place for a murder, was he walking around before he was pinned to the tree?"


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally admitting to himself that the two strangers probably weren't guards, Aerad walked over to the scene and knelt to examine the skeleton. He looked to see if there was anything in the skeleton's structure or physiology that could shed light on the mystery it created, and also looked to see if anything indicated if in was some sort of undead creature.

Knowledge (Nature):
1d20+7
14+7 = 21

Knowledge (Religion):
1d20+3
20+3 = 23 (Hell yeah natural 20)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Danny keeps back in the crowd.  Clearly there was more than coincidence at work here, which was troubling on a number of levels.  Granted better than meeting the wrong ex-acquaintances could have gone but the idea that anyone would single him out disturbed him.
> 
> Spotting the rat-man from before climbing the tree he swears mildly, that certainly couldn't be coincidence either.  And he doubted there were that many rat-men in the town.  So the storm or the rescue then.  The concept of neither overly pleased him.
> 
> It also removed a lot of the choice from the equation, if the others had been manipulated here as well no doubt whomever arranged it new he was here.  Swearing at fate wouldn't help him any.  Putting on his best smile he steps forward from the crowd to approach the skeleton.  "Odd place for a murder, was he walking around before he was pinned to the tree?"



Jassen speaks up as he points back to a stand that sits right on the side of the south gate.* "The woman who works at that stand claims that it just appeared here out of nowhere--it is possible he was walking around in the crowd. No one would notice in a city like this." 
*


Ichypa said:


> Finally admitting to himself that the two strangers probably weren't guards, Aerad walked over to the scene and knelt to examine the skeleton. He looked to see if there was anything in the skeleton's structure or physiology that could shed light on the mystery it created, and also looked to see if anything indicated if in was some sort of undead creature.
> 
> Knowledge (Nature):
> 1d20+7
> ...



The skeleton looks to be human and male, though there's not much that can be discerned about it.  There are some markings on the clothes, little purple squares with silver scrolls sown into them. 

Three of the city guard come up wearing the blue and silver linen cuirass, the city's colors. *"We're going to have to ask you all to step away?"* says the head guardsman.


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 29, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jassen speaks up as he points back to a stand that sits right on the side of the south gate.* "The woman who works at that stand claims that it just appeared here out of nowhere--it is possible he was walking around in the crowd. No one would notice in a city like this."
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"Of course, sir. No problem at all, sir." Aerad said quickly, standing up and backing away from the skeleton before putting his acquaintances from the ship between himself and the guards.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

Without taking much notice of Aerad or the others the guards force their way in close to the skeleton and begin to look things over. They whisper in muted tones for a moment before saying anything that can be heard with ease (you could roll a perception check to hear it, but it's not anything important). 

*"Security going into the city is going to be heightened,"* one of the pair of guards says. 

Jassen and Divina make their way back away from the scene toward where Aerad stands. 

The other guard speaks up. *"We need all of you to return back to your daily tasks," *the other guard yells. *"There's no need for alarm. The situation is being dealt with swiftly," *the guard says and then as an aside he whispers to the party, "*We're not really sure what to do to deal with a bloody bunch of bones near a tree." *


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 7, 2014)

"Soooo...yeah. I'll be off now." Aerad said, reaching his limit on being close to the city guards, and begins heading back into the city.


----------

